# What a song



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Got to agree :thumb: Liked the album too, had some good artwork.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've not heard this or seen thie vid for years! What an awesome track!

Thanks for the reminder of how good it is. I'll be downloading this soon as I get home.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

After a few beers thats how I believe in my head I'm dancing... not so sure its anything like that.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Some nice moves in the vid!!


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

Love this song!!!


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

there is also an awesome acoustic/chillout version of this tune


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Dirty Vegas are fab.

I remember buying the album a good few years ago and then lost it 

However, I managed to pick it up again on ebay the other week for a couple of pounds and now it is on my ipod and I really need to listen to it again.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

nice one! gonna go download it


----------

